
Show HN: Writing React like Vue 3 - kutlugsahin
https://medium.com/@kutlugsahin/writing-react-like-vue-3-8530356bc5c5
======
kutlugsahin
Hey folks, I have been experimenting with a way of defining components in
React inspired by the Vue 3 upcoming composition api. Feedbacks much
appreciated! [https://medium.com/@kutlugsahin/writing-react-like-
vue-3-853...](https://medium.com/@kutlugsahin/writing-react-like-
vue-3-8530356bc5c5)

